# Gator gar trip



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Recent trip very happy clients, their first trip with me. Several spotted and needle nose not in photo.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wonder why they moved this? Doesnt say they shot the gar with a bow. He easily may have caught them on R&R with it being daylight.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's exactly right, Mark probably catches more by R&R these days then he shoots. Gator gar anyways.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do like seeing the big gator gar caught and released more than shot now a days. They just take so long to get so huge. Awesome creatures. I have shot some five footers and caught once real close to six in the trinity. Caught and released about 10 one night off a sandbar. Longnose and gator gar.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The fish in those pictures aren't more than 5 year old, the smaller ones could be 2 or 3.
After about 5' foot they do slow their growth, but a 6 footer could be from 6yrs old up 20yrs, it's really sporadic growth rates when they get bigger.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah I knew they grew fast at first then slowed and lived for a long time. They actually just live long a long time rather than grow slowly over time. 

I have shot somegood ones but have actually tried quit shooting gator gar. I shoot the rest but dont have a need to shoot any big gar now. I havent shot a BIG one, but I dont feel the need anymore. I do however long to catch a giant by R&R one day.


----------



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Did another trip and everyone was successful AGAIN!!! They were all cleaned, and if anyone's worried there are PLENTY of GG AROUND. If anyone wants to catch some big ones on RR I do that too.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Had a rough day today yesterday and today. The cold front REALLY pushed the gar back down. Got this beauty today along with a smaller one, plus a few buffalo and some needle nose. Can't wait for warmer weather so the gar bite will take off.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

In reply to fishin' soldier: you said it was moved, that it doesnt say that they were shot with a bow... Can we not post pics when they are shot with a bow. Not trying to be a smartie, simply just curious. Or mabey I'm miss-reading it... Thanks guys


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Not mis reading, just late. This thread was moved from freshwater board. Was wondering why it was moved when it didnt state these were bow kills. Post all you want. I bowfish myself.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Ahhh I see. Makes sense now. Thanks guys. Happy hunting/fishing


----------

